# Adirondack Chair-- Another Tutorial



## SketchUp Guru (16 Jul 2008)

See here.


----------



## wizer (16 Jul 2008)

Very nice Dave. Mine's better


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Jul 2008)

WiZeR":joes2y0j said:


> Very nice Dave. Mine's better



Thank you. Yes, I agree.


----------



## Philly (16 Jul 2008)

Nice one, Dave. You make it look so simple.
Philly


----------



## RobertMP (18 Nov 2008)

Found this with a search 

I was wondering what to do with all the Oak kitchen cupboard doors that I'll be replacing sometime before Christmas. Looks like I've found my winter project!

This design looks like the exact style I was thinking of. If you still have my email address Dave any chance of a copy of the sketchup file?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Nov 2008)

I'll check when I get home from work.

Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Nov 2008)

Robert, I couldn't find your e-mail address but I found the SketchUp model. We need to put the two together.

Dave


----------



## RobertMP (19 Nov 2008)

PM sent. Thanks.

Quick question while I think of it.. If you have drawn it in inches can I pull off sizes in mm? I can work in imperial measurement but haven't done so for years so not a problem just curious.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Nov 2008)

Robert, I'll send the file along shortly.

The answer to your question is yes, you can change it to whatever units you want under Window>Model Info>Units. I don't think SU supports rods, nautical miles or furlongs per fortnight though.


----------

